# BFD Panel Dimmer?



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there a way to dim or turn off the front panel displays on the BFD? I did not see anything about a dimmer in the manual. I have one on order and was wondering where to put it so that the displays would be out of sight if they cannot be dimmed. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A small piece of 8% window tint will do the trick...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Wayne. The BFD came in yesterday and I will have to hide it or put the window tint on the front - the LEDs are indeed distracting when the lights are out.


----------

